# Best Cigar Box Photo CONTEST Ever!!!



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

I was sitting around this evening, being brilliant as usual, and devised the best contest idea in the history of Club Stogie. Don't believe me? Well, too bad. I'm doing the writing here.

Here's the contest. Post a picture of your favorite cigar box. Simple, eh? YOU'D LIKE TO THINK SO, WOULDN'T YOU??? I bet you would.

I will make things interesting by using the world's most complicated entry and lottery system. Here's how it works:

1. Post your picture. (Duh! GOSH!!!) Not just any picture, a picture of the coolest cigar box you have access too. Steal one if necessary. (The picture, not the box.)
2. I will rate your picture using two criteria. First, coolness of the box. Second, quality of the picture. Third (ok... three criteria), general cleverness of the entry.
3. Your picture will receive anywhere from 1 to 5 points. Each point will get you a "space" in the contest. There will be either 42 or 84 spaces available, depending on the response (I'll judge that as we go). Why 42 or 84? STOP ASKING SO MANY QUESTIONS!!! I'm trying to write here. Once the 42 or 84 spaces are full, I'll do the drawing, using a highly and unnecessarily convoluted lottery system based on the real-life Powerball drawing. (Coincidentally... there are 42 possible Powerball numbers. Hmmm? Hmmm?)

*Explanation of the point system:* Points are awarded for coolness of the box, quality of the picture, and general cleverness of the entry. Take this picture, for example...
http://www.photodump.com/viewer/mjr9802/Box1.html
This pic would probably get three (3) points. It's a pretty cool box. It's a pretty cool picture. All things about it are pretty gosh darned cool. So, it gets a gosh darned standard, middle-of-the-road score. If someone were to "copy" a website manufacturer pic of a box, and it warn't too cool, it would qualify for an entry, but would probably get one point. If someone were to get a picture of a cigar box... say, doing something cool or in a cool location, and it was a good picture, that would get 4 or 5 points. There's always the possibility that I might even go for more than 5 points if the picture is astronomically good. If you can find me a picture of Clint Eastwood holding a cigar box (Ashton Magnums?) in one hand, while holding a .44 Magnum in the other hand... that would be astronomically cool. (See, because they're both Magnums.)

So, once points are awarded for pics... I'll start making a list of the entries, which I will post as it is compiled. If the first person has an entry I award three points, he will have 1, 2, and 3. The next person (if he gets three points also) will get spaces 4, 5, and 6, and so on and so forth.

*Explanation of the drawing/lottery system:*
Once the list gets to 84 (or just 42 if no one likes my contest), I will use the Powerball lottery to randomly get the number of the winner. The Powerball is drawn on Wednesdays and Saturdays, and I will use the first drawing immediately after the list is complete.  *The winning number will be the actual Powerball itself. The Powerball can be any number between 1 and 42. If the contest is only 42 spaces due to lack of interest, than it is easy enough. If the contest makes it to 84 slots... I have a brilliant plan. I will use the LOWEST number of the "regular" numbers. If the number is ODD, the Powerball number will be used, and the winner will be somewhere from 1 to 42. If the lowest number is EVEN, I will add 42 to the Powerball number, giving us numbers 43 through 84. Brilliant, eh?*

So... there you have it! Start posting your pics! I will comment as I am able, and publish the list as entries come in. Please note I reserve the right to "adjust" scores as the list wears on. (I might reduce or increase points awarded based on participation.)

THANKS FOR PLAYING!!! PM me if you have any questions, or if they're a question everyone would ask, just reply to this post.

Hope it is fun, and I hope we see some good pics!

Oh... and I almost forgot! THE PRIZE!!! The prize will be a pony. Or cigars. (Based on availability.) The number of cigars will be a surprise, but it won't be lame. If the prize is a pony, it will just be one pony. They're expensive to ship.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very cool contest!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

baglorious said:


> I was sitting around this evening, *being brilliant as usual* . . .


You too huh? :r

:ss

Ron


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

my head hurts!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

great idea for a contest. Your brilliantness musta rubbed off on my, cuz I have a great idea...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have no idea what I'm doing, but here's my current favorite cigar box (Gurkha Genghis Khan):










and here it is in "action":










Thanks for the contest!:ss


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

This is a totally stolen image as I cannot even afford a regular box purchase of cigars but this would be one I would like to own one day.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Ya wanna box?

I gotta box.

<img src= http://home.earthlink.net/~kohlmeier/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/roi-tan2.jpg>


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I like this one. 1965 dodger stadium as far as I can figure. Watching Kofax pitch and smoking a cigar damn!










Now if a humidor doesn't count as a cigar box. I can touch this up a little.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Ya wanna box?
> 
> I gotta box.
> 
> <img src= http://home.earthlink.net/~kohlmeier/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/roi-tan2.jpg>


It breathes? It's alive!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

A gift to John F. Kennedy.

"Kennedy ordered his cigars from the Philippines in custom monogramed boxes, which he insisted be burned in the White House furnace once they were empty"


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I like this one. :tu


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok then! Lots of responses already. My plan is to make some comments for each new entry... then update the list as necessary.

*Allow me to start by *cough* adding a rule. ONE ENTRY PER GORILLA, PLEASE! (Sorry I forgot to say that.)* If you've already posted and would like to try to outdo yourself, feel free. I will take your best entry and award points on that one.

And away we go!

bazookajoe: 3 points! Good pic... but a stolen pic (worth 1 pt). +2 points for the additional pic. Did you photoshop that box in there... or is that real? If it ain't photoshopped... it almost looks photoshopped.

Slow Burn: 1 point for borrowed pic. Just like poker... "chip and a chair" and you're in the game. Why do I have the feeling a 1 point guy will win anyhow?

Ashcan Bill: 2 points. I might be gypping (sp?) you... but I dunno what to make of the Roi-Tan box. Hope I'm not clueless as to some important part of cigar history.

gvarsity: 2 points. Might have been 3 for general coolness (despite not showing a cigar box very well)... but you had to go and misspell Koufax. D'oh.

n3uka: 2 points. A stolen pic... but definitely an awesomely grand box. If you send me any of the contents of said box, I will increase your score.

Jbailey: 3 points. Interesting pic with a bit of history to boot!

RJT: 2 points. Totally awesome box... just can't go too high for a borrowed pic. That sucker is probably amazing in person.

*So here's the current list:*

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ashcan Bill
6. Ashcan Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT

Thanks for the entries thus far, folks! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

DOH!! typo I knew it was koufax thats what I get for not previewing.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

Nothing says Whoa like a Fuente Fuente Opus X Lancero. 
Now I just need a second job to make 'em my go-to smoke :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is my entry....I like the way the box looks, I think the hippo is too cool and the cigars arent half bad either.



close up of the hippo


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

baglorious said:


> ...bazookajoe: 3 points! Good pic... but a stolen pic (worth 1 pt). +2 points for the additional pic. Did you photoshop that box in there... or is that real? If it ain't photoshopped... it almost looks photoshopped.


If I get my hands on a real box before the spaces fill up I'll post a pic of it, but a stolen pic is better than no pic. And yeah it's photoshopped in the 2nd pic, and done too quickly to be done well.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

so...here's my entry.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The best kind of cigar box?










Unopened.. :tu


----------



## bkc888 (Mar 2, 2007)

He just made a cigar from his butt.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Camera, made out of a cigar box. Hey, I thought it was cool...


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Wake up in the morning... check the contest, and POW! Lots of new entries! Thanks everyone. The comments:

Pete: 3 points! Great box and a non-manufacturer picture (whether you took it or not... dunno, but oh well).

txdyna65: 4 points! Woot! Solid pics... and a close up to boot. OK, it was the hippo that got you to four points. I mean... a hippo! On a cigar box! That's pure lunacy. Hippos don't even smoke cigars.

jkim05: 4 points. I just gave a four, and I don't want it to get monotonous, but what can you say about a cigarbox guitar? I'll tell you what you can say. FOUR POINTS. If you made that yourself, you deserve a medal.

Marlboro Cigars: 2 points. Best box is an unopened box? But... how... would you get to smoke them? Wait... smoke them from someone ELSE's box? BRILLIANT! Anyway, 2 points for taking your own pic.

bkc888: 1 point. I suppose because babies are cute and your post contains the word "cigar," you get a point. However, being stuck in a box with your own feces is no laughing matter. Trust me on that.

davemo: 2 points. Cigar camera, hmmm? See, if you'd have used the cigar camera to take a picture of a cigar box... then that would have been something. Of course, I don't know how we could have verified that you were using a cigar box camera to take the picture... unless you incorporated some sort of mirror. Or used a cigarbox camera to take a picture of another cigarbox camera. But I guess you'd still need a mirror to show the cigarbox camera you were using. Nevermind. Two points!

So here's first updated list (new entries in bold):

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ashcan Bill
6. Ashcan Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
*16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20.  txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo*

Thanks for the entries! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

How about this awesome CAO vision box with LEDs in it and its own humidification devices. 



Or this awesome lamp??


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Fuente Chateau Sungrown... mmmmm :dr


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

My Rocky Patel Limited Edition Chest. Autographed to my by Rocky. In fact, there we are!


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

In my opinion, one of the best Cigars I've ever had...so my box of choice...

Thanks

Mike


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Here are some boxes


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

My two favorite smokes


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

My cigar box Banjo I use to entertain all the kids at the trailer Park :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Here is a picture of a box that shows what I turn my money into. :ss 
You all know what I'm talking about.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a box just like that, except with euros


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

OK OK... I'll give it a shot.

This is supposedly a 1983 AF Hemingway Box (the original year of the Hemingway).

Enjoy.










BTW, the box currently houses a few Anejos in my coolerdor.


----------



## iceman95 (Jan 1, 2007)

avo_addict said:


> Here are some boxes


HOLY CRAP!!

It's the Padron Anny's mother lode!


----------



## jsteel508 (May 19, 2006)

I'm gonna throw my hat in the ring. Most of my boxes are pretty run of the mill (Opus, Padron, Ashton, RP, LFD, La Aurora). Nothing too out of the ordinary but this one I have always liked. At one time I really liked these smokes but that has passed.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> A gift to John F. Kennedy.
> 
> "Kennedy ordered his cigars from the Philippines in custom monogramed boxes, which he insisted be burned in the White House furnace once they were empty"


holy crap!!! that's all sorts of awesome!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

My extra try for a better score :tu


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I titled this pic, "Who's the varmit that smoked all my Hi Octanes." Box is Mayorga Hi Octane Robusto Maduro, 44 magnum is an old 44 Ruger Flat Top, guy is me (lots younger than Clint Eastwood), hat is favorite hat bought on a cattle trip in Amarillo 35 years ago. Picture was taken in my man cave while listening to the radio, while online on the CS forum and listening to a blizzard howl outside (our first moisture in months) while smoking a Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro Quixote. WyoBob


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Ya wanna box?
> 
> I gotta box.
> 
> <img src= http://home.earthlink.net/~kohlmeier/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/roi-tan2.jpg>


I've got the same box! When my dad was a kid in Richmond, he collected civil war bullets, and when I was a kid he gave them to me in a box exactly like that.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

*GEEZ! What kind of a guy starts a contest, then doesn't check it for about 24 hours? Apologies for that. I had to go fishing. And then I was tired. If it makes you feel any better, I didn't catch anything.

Some great entries! Thanks! I gotta say, looks like we're going to use 84 slots with no problem. Here are the scores for the new entries...*

john51277: Four points! OK. That is a really cool box. Any box with lights on it is cool. I had no idea they existed. Now if we could only find a box with lights and a stereo. I don't know what to think about the cigar box lamp, other than I'm in no rush to go make one myself.

Physiognomy: Three points. Not higher because I'm afraid the box itself is a bit boring. D'oh. (Not trying to knock you... especially since I told you I already saw your CAO box pictures). I wish I could take good pictures. You are the picture king. *Everyone else should look at Physiognomy's photo gallery.*

tech-ninja: FIVE POINTS. (Insert "heavenly chorus" sounds.) Rub it in, why don't ya? Phbbbt! It's hard to argue with a picture of a special edition autographed box with the guy who autographed it. Plus, Rocky Patel is one handsome man. And I mean that in a purely platonic way, as far as you know.

mgebbia: 2 points. Can't argue with the Hemingway Box.

avo addict: 1 point. Ok... I feel like a jerk, and I'm not here to be a jerk... though they are neat pictures of primarily cigars, they don't so much show a box particularly well. Though you probably would win if volume were a criteria. (Sorry!)

BigGreg: 4 points. I guess there's a rule. Pictures of rockin' cigar banjos or guitars get four points. (At least the first two pictures... future entries will probably get shafted due to repetitiveness.)

JaKaAch: 4 points. That's just a cool picture, and a good shot to boot. I'm going to start collecting cigar bands like that, I think.

Greerzilla: 2 points. Another decent box from some enviable sticks, and a pretty solid pic.

jsteel508: 4 points. You are correct, sir. That's a pretty stinkin' cool box. And nicely done on the presentation (perfect size/arrangement) of pics!

n3uka: 3 points (so +1 point over your previous entry). Those are pretty neat boxes... and I'm partial to Montes, so there you go. I'll add one more point for you. Thanks for your efforts!

Wyobob: 5 POINTS! There are, like, ten cool things going on in that picture, including the man cave, the cowboy pose, and the fly-fishing gear. I ALMOST gave you only four points, because the cigar box isn't actually too prevalent. But then I realized you're holding a gun, and have a steely eye. Five points it is.

*So here's second updated list (new entries in bold):*

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ashcan Bill
6. Ashcan Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
*32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja
43. tech-ninja
44. mgebbia
45. mgebbia
46. avo addict
47. BigGreg
48. BigGreg
49. BigGreg
50. JaKaAch
51. JaKaAch
52. JaKaAch
53. JaKaAch
54. JaKaAch
55. Greerzilla
56. Greerzilla
57. jsteel508
58. jsteel508
59. jsteel508
60. jsteel508
61. n3uka
62. Wyobob
63. Wyobob
64. Wyobob
65. Wyobob
66. Wyobob
*

PHEW! That took a minute or two. Thanks again, everyone, for the additional entries!

*At this point... there are only EIGHTEEN points left before we get to 84 and the contest drawing happens. *


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

WyoBob said:


> I titled this pic, "Who's the varmit that smoked all my Hi Octanes."


I love it! Great photo. :tu


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

I knew I'd screw up sooner or later! JaKaAch just PM'ed me to let me know I put him down for too many spots. I'll fix it at the next revision, rather than reposting the really long post with the list in it.

Thanks, JaKaAch, for being a stand-up-guy and letting me know. :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

i thought ya might like this one... Its 100% ME!
THANKS TO Mike32312 for helping me score this awesome box, i got a little artistic with it, Spent a bit working the camera.. i wanted to play with some editing but thought that took away from the natural view of what it is. a truly METAL box of cigars


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

So here's third updated list, this time just one new entry... but I had a minute, so what the heck. I also fixed previous errors. (New entries in bold):

Guitarman-S.T-: Four points for the first "theme" picture! See, you're "guitarman." And the box is metal. I'm picking up what you're putting down. I used to rock hard, playing my Les Paul into my Marshall Valvestate. Don't need those so much for the Abba cover band I play in these days...

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ashcan Bill
6. Ashcan Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja
43. tech-ninja
44. mgebbia
45. mgebbia
46. avo addict
47. BigGreg
48. BigGreg
49. BigGreg
50. JaKaAch
51. JaKaAch
52. JaKaAch
53. JaKaAch
54. Greerzilla
55. Greerzilla
56. jsteel508
57. jsteel508
58. jsteel508
59. jsteel508
60. n3uka
61. Wyobob
62. Wyobob
63. Wyobob
64. Wyobob
65. Wyobob
*66. Guitarman-S.T-
67. Guitarman-S.T-
68. Guitarman-S.T-
69. Guitarman-S.T-*

Thanks for the entries... and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

baglorious said:


> So here's third updated list, this time just one new entry... but I had a minute, so what the heck. I also fixed previous errors. (New entries in bold):
> 
> Guitarman-S.T-: Four points for the first "theme" picture! See, you're "guitarman." And the box is metal. I'm picking up what you're putting down. I used to rock hard, playing my Les Paul into my Marshall Valvestate. Don't need those so much for the Abba cover band I play in these days...
> 
> haha much appreciated. I had some fun with it, thats all i can say :tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Thought I would try again to up my points.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

OK... still at it! Looks like the entries are starting to slow a bit... so if you've been watching but haven't entered, *"DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!"* (If you can name what movie that's from... you get a free entry space in the contest!) _(Think governator...)_
HOPEFULLY... we'll get about 14 more points worth of entries, and will do the drawing on Wednesday, April 4th.

Only update this time is...

gvarsity: +1 point for your new entry. (Added to your previous two-point entry.) That's gotta be the fanciest box I've ever seen. Looks like one of those box/humidor deals, obviously... but very nice! What kind of sticks were those?

Here's the current list. Updates are in bold:

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ashcan Bill
6. Ashcan Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja
43. tech-ninja
44. mgebbia
45. mgebbia
46. avo addict
47. BigGreg
48. BigGreg
49. BigGreg
50. JaKaAch
51. JaKaAch
52. JaKaAch
53. JaKaAch
54. Greerzilla
55. Greerzilla
56. jsteel508
57. jsteel508
58. jsteel508
59. jsteel508
60. n3uka
61. Wyobob
62. Wyobob
63. Wyobob
64. Wyobob
65. Wyobob
66. Guitarman-S.T-
67. Guitarman-S.T-
68. Guitarman-S.T-
69. Guitarman-S.T-
*70. gvarsity*

THANKS FOR THE ENTRIES EVERYONE! AND LET'S KEEP 'EM COMING!


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

"DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!" * DodgeBall*


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

I take that back, it should be *Heavy Weights*...


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

WyoBob said:


> I titled this pic, ". WyoBob


 Separated at birth from Galaga,,,I know its painful

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Here's a smoking table I made a few months back. All of the boxes open for storage of cutters, lighters, liquor/shot glasses, or whatever you want.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

My picture did not come up, so here's a link

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1931/cat/520


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i know i already posted but, here's what i think is an even better entry:
cigar box nes. i think i might have to make one myself.




now you can have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

c2000 said:


> Separated at birth from Galaga,,,I know its painful
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


*I hate to be the one to say that Jerry:r

Hope you're having a good weekend Rick!*


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

No, I haven't forgotten about or abandoned this contest! We're getting there... just a few more entries and we'll have the drawing! As it stands now, we've filled 74 of 84 slots. So close! A few more pics!

*DO IT! DO IT NOW!!!*

With regard to the contest within a contest... in the last list posted, I stated that I'd give one entry space to the first person to say what movie "DO IT! DO IT NOW!!!" comes from. Still no correct answer! The last hint was "Governator"... I'll expand that hint. "Governator + The Original Tough-Guy Governor."

Here are the newest entries for the photo contest:

czartim: 3 points. Neat idea! I actually need a little smoking table to sit by my smoking chain in the garage... hmmm...

jkim05: Well... I can only add one point to your previous four point entry... but I'm doing it. Cigars + Nintendo = Awesome.

The new and improved list (newest entries in bold):

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ashcan Bill
6. Ashcan Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja
43. tech-ninja
44. mgebbia
45. mgebbia
46. avo addict
47. BigGreg
48. BigGreg
49. BigGreg
50. JaKaAch
51. JaKaAch
52. JaKaAch
53. JaKaAch
54. Greerzilla
55. Greerzilla
56. jsteel508
57. jsteel508
58. jsteel508
59. jsteel508
60. n3uka
61. Wyobob
62. Wyobob
63. Wyobob
64. Wyobob
65. Wyobob
66. Guitarman-S.T-
67. Guitarman-S.T-
68. Guitarman-S.T-
69. Guitarman-S.T-
70. gvarsity
*71. czartim
72. czartim
73. czartim
74. jkim05*

Ok... so that's TEN spaces left! Three more decent entries should get the job done! If I don't get more entries by TUESDAY night, I'm going to "revise" the scoring on the entries already submitted to get us to 84.

*DEADLINE FOR ENTRIES IS 10:00 EST ON TUESDAY, APRIL 3RD. (Or as soon as I receive 10 more points worth of entries.)

THE DRAWING FOR THIS CONTEST WILL BE BASED ON THE POWERBALL DRAWING FOR WEDNESDAY, APRIL 4TH.*

Thanks for playing thus far!


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

baglorious said:


> No, I haven't forgotten about or abandoned this contest! We're getting there... just a few more entries and we'll have the drawing! As it stands now, we've filled 74 of 84 slots. So close! A few more pics!
> 
> *DO IT! DO IT NOW!!!*
> 
> ...


Is it from Predator, at the end when he yells at them to get on the chopper?


----------



## mgebbia (Sep 5, 2006)

*DO IT! DO IT NOW!!!*

OK, I'll take one more shot at it:

Jingle all the Way !!!

Mike


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

jkim05 said:


> i know i already posted but, here's what i think is an even better entry:
> cigar box nes. i think i might have to make one myself.
> 
> now you can have your cake and eat it too.


I think I'll be paying this guy a visit with my crew.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

The box in my picture is a box of Cohiba #6. In cuba at the factory store.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Mind if I ask how the winner will be determined by powerball? 84 entries with < 84 numbers...


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

davemo said:


> Is it from Predator, at the end when he yells at them to get on the chopper?


BINGO!!! (kinda!)

Predator it is... but it is actually the part where he's made the "trap" for the alien (with the spikes and swinging logs and such, I think). Ahnold (the Governator) can see the alien guy... and he's trying to taunt him into coming and killing him (and thus spring the trap). Anyway, I'm pretty sure about that... though it is possible I could be remembering it wrong, lol. But it is from Predator, at least.

One point for davemo.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> Mind if I ask how the winner will be determined by powerball? 84 entries with < 84 numbers...


HAHA! It is explained in the initial post. WHAT? You didn't have the patience to read the entire 4000 word post? Hrmmm... why do I suspect you aren't the only one?

There are (according to the website), 42 numbers for the actual "powerball" digit. (The powerball itself.)

So... we will use the powerball digit as the 1-42 number.

In addition to that, we'll be considering the lowest (and only the lowest) of the five "regular" numbers... and only to see if the lowest number is "odd" or "even."

If the lowest regular number is an _odd_ number, we'll be using the "regular" powerball number and the winner will be from 1-42.

If the lowest regular number is an _even_ number, we'll be adding 42 to the actual powerball number, making the winning number 42+ (1-42), which gives us 43-84.

That's the plan. Hopefully no one will tell me I'm mistaken as to the fact that there only 42 powerball numbers, lol...


----------



## Sizzlepixels (Mar 1, 2007)

A little different.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

c2000 said:


> Separated at birth from Galaga,,,I know its painful
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


???? You lost me on that one. From what I could find, Galaga is a really, really old video game? Are you saying I'm really, really old? Well, I'm not old when compared to the like, the pyramids Besides, I thought that was the idea---to get old.

WyoBob


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

WyoBob said:


> ???? You lost me on that one. From what I could find, Galaga is a really, really old video game? Are you saying I'm really, really old? Well, I'm not old when compared to the like, the pyramids Besides, I thought that was the idea---to get old...


:r :r I think he was referring to the CS member Galaga - don't know why though...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I just got a sweet box of something from my favorite Island....But their identity is a secret because a few of them are gifts!....maybe I'll see what else I have.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> :r :r I think he was referring to the CS member Galaga - don't know why though...


Perhaps he's not included amongst the "beautiful people"??? Naw, that can't be it.

WyoBob


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Running out of time! Deadline for entries is 10:00 PM EST... TONIGHT!!!

Thanks for your entries thus far... just six spaces left! (Two more entries would probably do it!)

The new additions to the list are:

davemo - 1 point for getting the DO IT NOW!!! movie quote correct.

Sizzlepixels - 3 points. Fun pic. And bubble gum is my second favorite thing to make cigars out of.

The new and improved list (newest entries in bold):

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ash can Bill
6. Ash can Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja
43. tech-ninja
44. mgebbia
45. mgebbia
46. avo addict
47. BigGreg
48. BigGreg
49. BigGreg
50. JaKaAch
51. JaKaAch
52. JaKaAch
53. JaKaAch
54. Greerzilla
55. Greerzilla
56. jsteel508
57. jsteel508
58. jsteel508
59. jsteel508
60. n3uka
61. Wyobob
62. Wyobob
63. Wyobob
64. Wyobob
65. Wyobob
66. Guitarman-S.T-
67. Guitarman-S.T-
68. Guitarman-S.T-
69. Guitarman-S.T-
70. gvarsity
71. czartim
72. czartim
73. czartim
74. jkim05
75. davemo
76. Sizzlepixels
77. Sizzlepixels
78. Sizzlepixels

*Six spaces left! Entries end at 10:00 PM EST tonight... or earlier if I get 6 points worth of entries.

Contest drawing will occur tommorrow night. (Wednesday, 4/4/07.)*


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

As an interesting note... apparently someone just invented a new smiley: hc

Unfortunately for Ash-can Bill, the trigger for the smiley "h c" (without the space) seems to be operate even if it is in the middle of a word! Oops!

So, enjoy being referred to as Ashcan Bill from now on.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

How about a nice cigar box radio. You could listen for the lottery drawing on this one. And then post the winner. Can I get a HELL YEAH????




hc


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

baglorious said:


> As an interesting note... apparently someone just invented a new smiley: hc
> 
> Unfortunately for Ash-can Bill, the trigger for the smiley "h c" (without the space) seems to be operate even if it is in the middle of a word! Oops!
> 
> So, enjoy being referred to as Ashcan Bill from now on.


So, apparently the infestation-of-coffee-emoticons problem has been fixed, making my earlier comments seem to be the ramblings of a fool, as there are no inadvertent smileys anywhere. TRUST ME... THERE WERE COFFEE EMOTICONS ALL OVER THE PLACE EARLIER!!! IT WAS CRAZY!!!

"Ashcan Bill" looked like "As:hcan Bill." IT WAS CRAZY!!!

And yes, the preceding message may have been nothing more than a cheap effort to bump my contest in its final hours.

Bump.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Not exactly sure what the contest is, but I thought this cigar box was really cool. It's a 5 Bocas from the 1950's. I grabbed the picture off of a website, I had to edit the photo a little.


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

One of the best cigar boxes I have come across quality and inherent aromas


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

*WOOHOO!!! Three new entries since my last appeal, and our entry list is complete. The contest is "closed" at this time.* Keep posting pics if you'd simply like to share them, of course!

Newest additions:

john51277 - 1 point (in addition to your previous 4 point entry). Cool box indeed, and made from one of my favorites... AF 858s.

montecristo#2 - 2 points. That is a really cool box... and an antique to boot! (If I had more spots... you might've gotten 3 points, but because this was a borrowed pic and I'm out of space... sorry! D'oh!)

sporting - 3 points. That looks like an awesome box as well, and a pretty good personal close up! If you get a minute, post a pic of the outside (top)!

*SO HERE'S THE FINAL LIST!!!* (Newest entries in bold, as usual.):

1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ash can Bill
6. Ash can Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja
43. tech-ninja
44. mgebbia
45. mgebbia
46. avo addict
47. BigGreg
48. BigGreg
49. BigGreg
50. JaKaAch
51. JaKaAch
52. JaKaAch
53. JaKaAch
54. Greerzilla
55. Greerzilla
56. jsteel508
57. jsteel508
58. jsteel508
59. jsteel508
60. n3uka
61. Wyobob
62. Wyobob
63. Wyobob
64. Wyobob
65. Wyobob
66. Guitarman-S.T-
67. Guitarman-S.T-
68. Guitarman-S.T-
69. Guitarman-S.T-
70. gvarsity
71. czartim
72. czartim
73. czartim
74. jkim05
75. davemo
76. Sizzlepixels
77. Sizzlepixels
78. Sizzlepixels
*79. john51277
80. montecristo#2
81. montecristo#2
82. sporting
83. sporting
84. sporting*

*THE DRAWING WILL BE TOMORROW NIGHT! HOORAY! At some point by then, I'll probably re-list a summarized version of the rules, so everyone knows for certain what's going on.*

THANKS FOR PLAYING!!!

OUR WINNER WILL BE ANNOUNCED TOMORROW NIGHT!!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome contest. Thanks for all of the fun.


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

> sporting - 3 points. That looks like an awesome box as well,
> and a pretty good personal close up! If you get a minute, post a pic of the outside (top)!












Some of these have a Padilla symbol on them, this one is pretty plain. 
But a quality way to sell your cigars :tu 
===============:tpd:
here's the Salomon's off of Famous smoke shop


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

baglorious said:


> So, apparently the infestation-of-coffee-emoticons problem has been fixed, making my earlier comments seem to be the ramblings of a fool, as there are no inadvertent smileys anywhere. TRUST ME... THERE WERE COFFEE EMOTICONS ALL OVER THE PLACE EARLIER!!! IT WAS CRAZY!!!
> 
> "Ashcan Bill" looked like "As:hcan Bill." IT WAS CRAZY!!!


As an insatiable coffee drinker, I kinda like this new look! Coffee & cigars - life is good!

Ashc:hcan Bill :w


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

OK... so here's the final "big" post! The entries are all in, and the contest is all finished except for the awarding of the prize. As stated, the winner will be determined using the Poweball Lottery drawing to be held tomorrow, Wednesday, April 4th.

*A simplified version of the rules that still matter:

The winner of the contest will be determined by the actual "Powerball" itself... the person matching the Powerball will be the winner of the (as of yet undetermined) prize! IT COULD BE ANYTHING!!! (It's a major award!!!)

The Powerball can be any number between one (1) and forty-two (42). If you're clever... you've noticed there are 84 spots! Here's how we deal with that:

If the lowest number of the other five numbers is ODD, the numbers 1-42 will be used. If the lowest number of the other five numbers is EVEN, the numbers 43-84 will be used. (If the lowest number is EVEN, I'll simply be adding 42 to the actual Powerball to give us numbers 43-84.)*

Pretty cool, huh?

*THE FINAL LIST!!!!*

(If an *ODD* lowest non-Powerball number...)
1. bazookajoe
2. bazookajoe
3. bazookajoe
4. Slow Burn
5. Ash can Bill
6. Ash can Bill
7. gvarsity
8. gvarsity
9. n3uka
10. n3uka
11. Jbailey
12. Jbailey
13. Jbailey
14. RJT
15. RJT
16. Pete
17. Pete
18. Pete
19. txdyna65
20. txdyna65
21. txdyna65
22. txdyna65
23. jkim05
24. jkim05
25. jkim05
26. jkim05
27. Marlboro Cigars
28. Marlboro Cigars
29. bkc888
30. davemo
31. davemo
32. john51277
33. john51277
34. john51277
35. john51277
36. Physiognomy
37. Physiognomy
38. Physiognomy
39. tech-ninja
40. tech-ninja
41. tech-ninja
42. tech-ninja

(If an *EVEN* lowest non-Powerball number...)
1. (43) tech-ninja
2. (44) mgebbia
3. (45) mgebbia
4. (46) avo addict
5. (47) BigGreg
6. (48) BigGreg
7. (49) BigGreg
8. (50) JaKaAch
9. (51) JaKaAch
10. (52) JaKaAch
11. (53) JaKaAch
12. (54) Greerzilla
13. (55) Greerzilla
14. (56) jsteel508
15. (57) jsteel508
16. (58) jsteel508
17. (59) jsteel508
18. (60) n3uka
19. (61) Wyobob
20. (62) Wyobob
21. (63) Wyobob
22. (64) Wyobob
23. (65) Wyobob
24. (66) Guitarman-S.T-
25. (67) Guitarman-S.T-
26. (68) Guitarman-S.T-
27. (69) Guitarman-S.T-
28. (70) gvarsity
29. (71) czartim
30. (72) czartim
31. (73) czartim
32. (74) jkim05
33. (75) davemo
34. (76) Sizzlepixels
35. (77) Sizzlepixels
36. (78) Sizzlepixels
37. (79) john51277
38. (80) montecristo#2
39. (81) montecristo#2
40. (82) sporting
41. (83) sporting
42. (84) sporting

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AND THANKS FOR PLAYING!!! *

I'll announce the winner tomorrow night (right after I win the Powerball).


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

The previous post was another entry that I had submitted without reading the thread to the end and realizing I was too late as all the points have been distributed.
:hn

Let's hope my 2 ponts win.
Thanks for the contest.
:tu


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Can't wait!


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations Pete:tu


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

:ss

A deserving winner


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats! So, whats the prize?


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Did someone win??? not yet.


----------



## baglorious (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok... so I fell asleep while watching the Mets/Cards game, and didn't get to the Powerball until this morning... but the winner is... (drumroll)...

*PETE*

Pete was number 16, as was the Powerball. The lowest "other" number was odd (19), and there you have it! Pete is the Champion of the Universe in the "Best Cigar Box Photo Contest Ever."

As for the prize, the exact nature of the prize will be a surprise! Pete won't know 'til he gets it, and then he'll (hopefully) post a pic.

Thanks everybody for playing! It has been fun!


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats pete.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice contest. Thanks for putting this on man. Congrats PETE!!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats to Pete. Awesome contest.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Pete!!! Thanks again for the contest baglorious... it was a lot of fun :ss


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

This rules! I'd like to thank the academy....or at a bare minimum, baglorious...for the opportunity to smoke some great contest-won sticks!

I'll definitely post a pic when they come! Can't wait! 

Thanks, again, baglorious!


----------

